# كيف تصبح مهندس تنفيذي في مكافحة الحريق- بالصور



## ابن العميد (31 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم

هذا الملف هو احد اعمالي لذا يمكن للجميع مشاركته وطباعته وحتي التدريس منه
يحتوي الملف علي صور بالترتيب لاعمال التنفيذ بأحد المواقع الحالية لاعمال مكافحة الحريق 
ويمكن للمهندسين المشاركة بالخبرة في التعليق علي الصور لزيادة الاستفادة للمهندسين الجدد
كما سنقوم برفع ملف اخر واخر واخر حتي انتهاء الاعمال ليكون القاريء متابع للأعمال خطوة بخطوة
وجزاكم الله خيرا
الرابط
4shared - My 4shared - shared folder - free file sharing and storage

أسامة عمر سليمان


----------



## حسن بنا (31 مارس 2013)

انت يهندسه ما شاء الله متميز موضوعاتك جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابن العميد (31 مارس 2013)

ربنا يحفظك يا بنا وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## علاء عسكر (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجلعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود عويضة (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (31 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس أسامه أنت دائما معطاء للخير


----------



## رجل الصناعة (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك ربي حرير الجنان وأثقل لك الميزان 

موفق الى الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مارس 2013)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أسامة عمر سليمان



اسامة مين
احنا متفقناش على كده
قلت ابن العميد قلنا ماشى 
نفاجى بإبن سيادة اللواء
​


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (1 أبريل 2013)

يا مشرفنا يا مشرفنا


----------



## mahmoud fathi (1 أبريل 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك فيك ياهندسه


----------



## دبوسه (1 أبريل 2013)

والله ما قصرت بارك لك الله فى صحتك ومالك وولدك


----------



## ميدو الغريب (1 أبريل 2013)

متشكرين يا هندسة


----------



## عمران احمد (1 أبريل 2013)

الف مليون شكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف 58 (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير - بارك الله في العميد إللي ربي سيادة المشير .


----------



## asd_zxc (1 أبريل 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا باشا ..بس ممكن اقترح حاجة صغيرة كده وارجو انك تتقبلها..انا شايف ان المواسير bad storage وكمان مصدية ووتقريبا بدون كاب...يعنى لو فيه حاجة مش معمولة بالشكل المظبوط ممكن تنوه عليها بملحوظة (زى جزء اجزاء تركيبات التكييف) ..بس ربنا يباركلك


----------



## asd_zxc (1 أبريل 2013)

كمان دى صور اعمال الكتروميكانيكال بشك عام ..مش عارف انا جبنها من منين بس صور اصحابها موجوده فى الملفات

4shared folder - Photo


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (1 أبريل 2013)

*احسنت اخي ونحن متابعون *


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (1 أبريل 2013)

*احسنت اخي ونحن متابعون *


----------



## كاسر (5 أبريل 2013)

رائع كعادتك

أشكرك من الاعماق وكل الاخوة الذين تفاعلوا وخصوصا أخونا asd_zxc 

أكرر شكري يابن العميد ​


----------



## ابن العميد (6 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب كلكم وشكرا علي المرور 
بالنسبة للأخ asd عندك حق طريقة التخزين مش تمام وعشان كده حابب مشاركتك تزيد انا عملت الصور لاني حابب يكون عندي اكبر عدد من التعليقات عليها ودا شيء جميل
محمد ميكانيك "والدي هو المرحوم العميد عمر سليمان مش المرحوم اللواء عمر سليمان" ومتودوناش في داهيه خلونا نعيش:2: 
محمد عبد الفتاح "يامشرفنا يا مشرفنا" دا سجع ولا سجع؟؟؟؟


----------



## hglsgl (6 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## zanitty (7 أبريل 2013)

يا لعبك يا ابن العميد يا لعبك 
يا لعبك يا محمد ميك يا لعبك


----------



## ah25 (7 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أبريل 2013)

ابن العميد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب كلكم وشكرا علي المرور
> بالنسبة للأخ asd عندك حق طريقة التخزين مش تمام وعشان كده حابب مشاركتك تزيد انا عملت الصور لاني حابب يكون عندي اكبر عدد من التعليقات عليها ودا شيء جميل
> محمد ميكانيك "والدي هو المرحوم العميد عمر سليمان مش المرحوم اللواء عمر سليمان" ومتودوناش في داهيه خلونا نعيش:2:
> محمد عبد الفتاح "يامشرفنا يا مشرفنا" دا سجع ولا سجع؟؟؟؟


رحمة الله على والدنا 
و جعله الله فى أعلى درجات الجنة
وجعلك الله له ممن قال فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " اذا مات ابن أدام إنقع عمله الا من ثلاث ..... وولد صالح يدعو له"


----------



## ابن العميد (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا يا شباب عالمرور 
منور يا زنيتي 
امين امين


----------



## قاسم9 (8 أبريل 2013)

*مشكور ياهندسة*



ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا الملف هو احد اعمالي لذا يمكن للجميع مشاركته وطباعته وحتي التدريس منه
> يحتوي الملف علي صور بالترتيب لاعمال التنفيذ بأحد المواقع الحالية لاعمال مكافحة الحريق
> ...


مشكوووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## باهر سمير (10 أبريل 2013)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## nofal (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## ahmed e.n (14 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## عمران احمد (8 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## مسلم يوسف (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## engkfa (11 مايو 2013)

مشكور ...


----------



## Eng Malak1 (11 مايو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااا بجد


----------



## PS_HVAC (12 مايو 2013)

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## وائل البرعى (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم حمزه (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا عله الملف 
وسؤالي هو ما نوعية الأنبوب المستخدم في شبكة منظومة أطفاء الحريق ؟ وهل يجوز أستخدام الأنبوب المغلون المستدخدم في شبكات مياه الشرب في معالجة الحريق ؟وهل يستخدم اللحام لكافة أقطار الأنابيب 
مع شكري ثانيه للجميع


----------



## eng.ms5 (13 مايو 2013)

l
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

